#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Αρθ. 13 μεγιστος επιτρεπόμενος Ογκος σε Προσθήκη

## ibo

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα. 

Έχω περίπτωση ενός οικοπέδου που τμήμα του ήταν εντός σχεδίου και τμήμα του εκτός.

Για το εντός σχεδίου τμήμα εκδόθηκε άδεια ανέγερσης νέας οικοδομής. Ο συντελεστής δόμησης ήταν 1 και σύμφωνα με το εργολαβικό προσύμφωνο πήρε και το 10% του εκτός σχεδίου τμήματος (1986) και ανεγέρθηκε πολυκατοικία 1500τμ περίπου. 

Στη συνέχεια το εκτός σχεδίου τμήμα εντάχθηκε στο σχέδιο (1987) και μετά από προσκυρώσεις,  εισφορές γη, ρυμοτομήσεις κλπ προέκυψε ένα *ενιαίο* οικόπεδο εμβαδού 2000m² με νέο συντελεστή δόμησης 0,8. Προέκυψε με τα πολλά, περίσσεια συντελεστή δόμησης περίπου 100τμ.

Την περίσσεια του συντελεστή δόμησης την έδωσε με ποσοστό του 40% του οικοπέδου με σύσταση καθέτου (1988). Η πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση όμως είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το 60% που του αντιστοιχεί (Εοικ 2000τμ*60%*0,8= *960τμ δόμησης < 1500τμ δομημένο!* )

Έτσι λοιπόν προέκυψε το 40% του "δικού μου" να ισούται με το υπόλοιπο της επιτρεπόμενης δόμησης. (2000*0,8ΣΔ-πραγματοποιούμενη δόμηση=1600-1500=100τμ υπόλοιπο δόμησης! -πως την πατάει ο άνθρωπος!)

Τώρα, αφού η υπολειπόμενη δόμηση είναι 100τμ, αναρωτιέμαι πως θα μπορούσε να υπολογιστεί ο *επιτρεπόμενος όγκος* όπου διακρίνονται 2 περιπτώσεις:

*1. σ.ο.* Ε οικ * ποσοστό οικοπέδου= 4*2000*40%=3200κμ  
2. Εμβαδόν προσθήκης * 5 = 100*5 =500κμ*

Από την ΥΔΟΜ μου "επιβάλλεται" η χρήση του όγκου που προκύπτει από το εμβαδόν της προσθήκης και έχω τις αντιρρήσεις μου... 

Ευχαριστώ για κάθε συνεισφορά.

----------


## ibo

Καμιά γνώμη για το παραπάνω;  
και για να το απλοποιήσω: 

Σε προσθήκη υφιστάμενου ποιος είναι ο επιτρεπόμενος όγκος;

Επιτρεπόμενος όγκος - υφιστάμενος 
ή 
Εμβαδό προσθήκης * 5;

----------


## Xάρης

Ο επιτρεπόμενος όγκος είναι: (Εμβαδόν γεωτεμαχίου * σ.ο.).
Ο σ.ο. υπολογίζεται κατά ΝΟΚ βάσει του μέγιστου επιτρεπόμενου ύψους και της χρήσης.
Είναι είτε 5,00 είτε 5,50.
Όπως βλέπεις, ο επιτρεπόμενος όγκος δεν εξαρτάται από το σε πόσα στάδια θα κατασκευαστεί ένα κτήριο.
Π.χ. σήμερα τους δυο πρώτους ορόφους μετά από δύο χρόνια, με άδεια προσθήκης καθ' ύψος, τους δυο μελλοντικούς.

Στον πραγματοποιούμενο όγκο προσμετρούνται όλα όσα προβλέπονται στην §2 του άρθρου 13 του ΝΟΚ.
Υφιστάμενα με παλιότερες άδειες και αυτά που πρόκειται να αδειοδοτηθούν τώρα (προσθήκες).

----------

